# S7 Freeride vs S7 Mancini



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

The 195 Super 7 has a metal top sheet on it. The 188 is fantastic, 5'9 185.


----------



## waveTrain (Oct 31, 2006)

S7 & System (aka Mancini) are the same ski except the S7 @ 195 cm is a different beast w/ a sheet of metal. Only the System purchase will contribute to Mancini donation, which as I remember, was over 30K last year.


----------

